# Black Tip feathers?



## OGWildcat (Dec 22, 2015)

I purchased my two budgies about a year in a half ago and havent had any concerns as they were always healthy. Last week i noticed both birds lost a bit of feathers as there was a small pile at the bottom of the cage which i believe was just them molting. I now noticed with my blue female (Navia) has a pinkish area on her forehead and what appears to be black tips on the feathers. I think they are called pin feathers? But i wanted to be sure . Any information is appreciated. These were the best pictures i could get.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, those are pin feathers and the black tips on the pinnies are very normal on a moulting budgie and there is no reason for worries. 
The pinkish part you see on the pin feather is the blood supply that helps in the process of feather growth. The black tips happen when the pinnies open up, so pretty soon you will see new feathers sprouting from the pins.

Be sure to supplement your budgie's diet with some egg food and flax seed in order to help her cope with the energy lost from the moult and to promote the healthy growth of feathers.


----------



## OGWildcat (Dec 22, 2015)

Thats good to hear , thank you. I appreciate it!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

OGWildcat said:


> Thats good to hear , thank you. I appreciate it!


You are very welcome!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Navia is a lovely little girl!
aluz has given you excellent information. :thumbsup:

You may also want to take a look at these links:

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/104927-miserable-molting.html*


----------



## KazesMom (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks for this post, I noticed Kaze had these same black spots on his head today and was wondering what it was. He too has been losing feathers for the last week or two and I wasn't sure if it was molting or not.


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

I was going to say I sure hope it's normal because my Rio has them too.....she's at the tail end of a big molting!


----------

